# PuritanBoard "geek codes"



## elnwood (Jun 14, 2007)

Does anyone remember Geek codes that people used to put in their signatures to say what kind of geek they were?

http://www.geekcode.com/

I thought it would be informative if we had an optional PuritanBoard version so that you could look at someone's signature and see where they stand on a particular issue. It might make it easier to address a particular person in a forum if that person's views were made available.

Basic suggestions:

Baptism
First char: B for baptism
Second char: c for credo, or p for paedo
Third characters: i for immersion, s for sprinking, p for pouring, 3 for theefold immersion (could be more than one)

examples:
Bci = credo-baptism by immersion
Bpsp = paedobaptism by sprinkling or pouring
Bc3 = credo-baptism by three-fold immersion

Church Government
First char: G for government
Second char, e for episcopal, p for presbyterian, i for independent, c for congregational

Psalter
Ps+ = Exclusive Psalter, no instruments
Ps = Exclusive Psalter, instruments
Ps = No exclusive psalter

Sabbath
S++ = Saturday Sabbatarian (SDA)
S+ = Sunday Sabbatarian
S- = Non-sabbatarian, Lord's Day observance

Eschatology
First char: E for eschatology
Second char(s): p for preterist, f for futurist, h for historicist, s for spiritualist (could be more than one)
Third char(s): -- for pretrib premil, -+ for postrib premil, nothing for amil, + for postmil, ++ for theonomic postmil

And so on and so forth. So, your 1646 WCF subscriber would be:
BpspGpPs+S+Eh

Your DTS dispensational would be:
BciGiPs-S-Ef--

And so on and so forth. Short and simple. We could add more, and a person doesn't have to put down a view for all of these.

Suggestions?


----------



## Tirian (Jun 14, 2007)

far too geeky  it would take me longer to decode it than to ask someone their thoughts/position if I didn't know... but that may just be my feeble mind


----------



## beej6 (Jun 14, 2007)

elnwood said:


> Does anyone remember Geek codes that people used to put in their signatures to say what kind of geek they were?
> 
> <snip>
> 
> ...



Something missing for "Psalter"? Did you mean Ps+ v. Ps v. Ps-? I would be "PsI" = 'inclusive psalmody'.

For Saturday Sabbath observance, how about just plain "SDA"?

I guess today I'm a "BpsGpPsIS+Ep0+" 

(E)schatology: 0+ for optimistic amil <ducking>


----------



## elnwood (Jun 14, 2007)

beej6 said:


> Something missing for "Psalter"? Did you mean Ps+ v. Ps v. Ps-? I would be "PsI" = 'inclusive psalmody'.
> 
> For Saturday Sabbath observance, how about just plain "SDA"?
> 
> ...



Not all Saturday Sabbath churches are SDA. There are some seventh day baptist churches, and some are even Calvinistic.


----------



## Machaira (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm with Matthew on this one. We would need special PB decoder rings.


----------



## crhoades (Jun 14, 2007)

Isn't it just simpler to put:

Chris Rhoades
WCFs 

(Westminster Confession of Faith subscriber)?


----------



## elnwood (Jun 15, 2007)

crhoades said:


> Isn't it just simpler to put:
> 
> Chris Rhoades
> WCFs
> ...



Not specific enough. Which version, the original 1646 or the American revised 1789? And some people would say WCF subscription demands exclusive psalter. Others do not. And then you have the whole scruples thing too.


----------



## Augusta (Jun 15, 2007)

Don, I actually think it's a cool idea. I am kind of a geek though. I definitely geek out on theology.  I would say everyone here is geeking out on theology so why not go all the way.  It would help to identify peoples stances in a detailed way. Are you sure you want that though.


----------

